# Gear Shed



## Hyside43 (Jan 20, 2019)

So, I'm new here and have been surfing the forum for a bit. So far I have seen the Raft Porn thread and the Trailer Porn thread but not a gear shed thread. I'm about to start building a new gear shed dedicated to just my outdoor gear and was wondering what others have set up. I had an old 16x16 once upon a time, but moved from that house and couldn't take it with me. Looking for great ideas before I start building.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

I would build it to store your metal gear not rubber (soft roll able stuff). Where in the US you are located will change what is safe to store outside in a shed. Besides temperature, mice and rabbits can wreck havoc on your gear.


----------



## Grifgav (Jun 20, 2011)

Just built a shop for this purpose (mostly)...all my rafting buds are jealous...

Picture is just before it was finished. 30' x 40' with 12' ceilings and a work area. lots of shelving. Room for the pop-up trailer, my raft trailer and both boats along with all the rafting gear.


----------



## Hyside43 (Jan 20, 2019)

Bighorn-I'm in VA so temps vary. With my old shed and with some friend's sheds, critters haven't been bad. I plan to keep all the soft gear that makes a good mouse house in my house. All my boats are hypalon so I would hope they would be okay.

Grifgav-That is WAY more gear shed than my wife would let me build. It would be nice to hang the tents in after a trip to dry out for a few days.

I'm probably looking at a 8x12.


----------



## Hyside43 (Jan 20, 2019)

Nice shed though. I wouldn't even need to roll my boats up if I had that!


----------



## MontanaLaz (Feb 15, 2018)

I did an 8 x 12 many moons ago. Straight forward 2x4 construction and I did a high peaked roof to be able to loft some things that got used very rarely. It got cramped very fast and basically felt like an overstuffed closet by the time I got my gear in there. I wasn't ever really able to lay things out and work on them. I suppose it depends on how much of a gear junkie you are. I'm guessing pretty bad since you have multiple boats and are looking for a dedicated shed 

I'd say to go as big as you reasonably can and not worry too much about keeping it in 4' increments. If you have room to squeeze it to 11' wide then you already have some 12" wide shelf material on hand.

I'm just now finishing up my new shop and am building it with a high and deep bench so that I can fit full size items like dryboxes and coolers under it while still closing a door to keep it neat. You'll never say to yourself that you wished you had a smaller bench top to work on. I'm laying everything out for "rapid deployment", meaning that I'll be able to back the trailer up and quickly load dryboxes, ammo cans, propane, stove, groover, cooler, etc.


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

I really wish I hadn't seen this thread. Good thing I'm single!


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Mar 25, 2014)

Mouse proof that shed for sure. No holes anywhere. If you can stick a finger through a spot, fill it or block it. Hard floor of plywood, or poured concrete if you got the dough.


----------



## Hyside43 (Jan 20, 2019)

Yes, I agree bigger would be better. I should probably look at going a bit bigger. Y’all should see my spare bedroom right now. I’m thinking a pole shed off the side to hang the frames. Better than stacked on the trailer.


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

I always had the idea, space, and design of building a pull through garage so you never had to back your trailer. I ended up moving so it never came to be.


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

We us 8x 40' Conex shipping containers outfitted with pallet racking. For bonus points add a 6' double door midship for easy access. Make sure you have the handles on the main door raised as they are way low and PIA if not modified. Painting them should run about $400 to match your motif. We have one with insulation in the roof and one without. It makes a difference but not 100% necessary. Most property setback rules will go into effect at 200 sq/ft so a 20fter can be set anywhere but 40' needs to be permitted and meet setbacks.


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

I turned an attached carport off of my garage into an enclosed boat shed last year, it's about 13'x30' and holds both of my rafts, and various other gear and random bullshit. Since the carport was already there, I just built wall frames and skinned it with T-111 to match the house, and built a pair of swinging shed doors out of half inch fir T-111. So far it's been great. Pictures were from mid-painting, hence the stripes.


----------



## NativeDiver (Jun 7, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> I would build it to store your metal gear not rubber (soft roll able stuff). Where in the US you are located will change what is safe to store outside in a shed. Besides temperature, mice and rabbits can wreck havoc on your gear.





I am just wondering what type of rabbit damage you have had?


----------



## Hyside43 (Jan 20, 2019)

seantana said:


> I turned an attached carport off of my garage into an enclosed boat shed last year, it's about 13'x30' and holds both of my rafts, and various other gear and random bullshit. Since the carport was already there, I just built wall frames and skinned it with T-111 to match the house, and built a pair of swinging shed doors out of half inch fir T-111. So far it's been great. Pictures were from mid-painting, hence the stripes.


Yep. That’s kind of what I’d want to do on one side.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Hyside43 said:


> Bighorn-I'm in VA so temps vary. With my old shed and with some friend's sheds, critters haven't been bad. I plan to keep all the soft gear that makes a good mouse house in my house. All my boats are hypalon so I would hope they would be okay.
> 
> Grifgav-That is WAY more gear shed than my wife would let me build. It would be nice to hang the tents in after a trip to dry out for a few days.
> 
> I'm probably looking at a 8x12.



I was thinking more along the line of air temps 110 or -20


----------



## Beer Waggin (Jul 8, 2016)

I’m fortunate enough to have a small shop at my house, but I’m pretty sure I couldn’t get my 18’ cat into it and have room to walk... good thing I own a building that accommodates my business and has room for my toys. Overhead cranes make stacking boats a breeze, not to mention taking cats apart and putting them back together.


----------



## Grifgav (Jun 20, 2011)

Grifgav said:


> Just built a shop for this purpose (mostly)...all my rafting buds are jealous...
> 
> Picture is just before it was finished. 30' x 40' with 12' ceilings and a work area. lots of shelving. Room for the pop-up trailer, my raft trailer and both boats along with all the rafting gear.


couple pics of the inside of my shop. Better organization coming in the spring.


----------



## Hyside43 (Jan 20, 2019)

Oh so jealous!




Grifgav said:


> Grifgav said:
> 
> 
> > Just built a shop for this purpose (mostly)...all my rafting buds are jealous...
> ...


----------



## Rick A (Apr 15, 2016)

The Boathouse 


Duckys coming soon and the dirt toys are not photographed. My wife says I have a problem and she is right, I don't have enough room or enough gear.


----------

